# marbles?



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

So Baby found a glass marble in my room and she was really attached to it. I had to take it away because I wasn't sure if it was okay. I'm afraid that she can break the marble and cut herself. So it is it safe? I saw that someone (Pinterest) used rocks and glass marbles in a dig box for rats.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

saratherussiandog said:


> So Baby found a glass marble in my room and she was really attached to it. I had to take it away because I wasn't sure if it was okay. I'm afraid that she can break the marble and cut herself. So it is it safe? I saw that someone (Pinterest) used rocks and glass marbles in a dig box for rats.


Rocks as in smooth pebble things you would get at a store, sorry. Here's a link to the digging box(it's halfway down the page) http://serribrat.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/rat-cage-accessory-roundup-post/
Bump


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

If it's larger than she can open her mouth, it's probably fine. If it's smaller though, then its probably the perfect size to choke her to death.

I would just keep it away from her just to be safe.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

If she has it during supervised play, and as was already said, if it's not so small she can get it actually all the way in her mouth, then it's probably fine.

My boys like to play with seashells, stash them all over the place, when they're out during free range time. We don't let them have them in the cage though.


----------

